# SHTF Major Health Concerns To Be Aware Of



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

These are likely the obvious, but we should do a check on our preparedness of both supplies and skill set, where many of us are lacking.

The 4 Most Likely Ways You Can Die If the SHTF | Ready Nutrition


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Infections from wounds is a big concern. Our bodies have gotten so used to antibiotics and I am a strong believer that most of us have compromised immune systems due to overuse of antibiotics. 

Shelf life is a concern so to keep a large amount in your stores is pretty difficult.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Infections from wounds is a big concern. Our bodies have gotten so used to antibiotics and I am a strong believer that most of us have compromised immune systems due to overuse of antibiotics.
> 
> Shelf life is a concern so to keep a large amount in your stores is pretty difficult.


How many times do you think the average American uses antibiotics a year?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

My top concern is contaminated water.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I rarely use antibiotics, maybe once every 3-4 years??? I'd also be more concerned about bad water if it didn't come straight from the well.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've recently started adding more and more medical supplies to my preps.

I'm friends with a pediatrician so I get to ask her a lot of questions and get practical answers that you can understand. 

Infections of all types are my biggest concerns. Even with proper state of the art medical care they can still kill quick. A guy just died close to me from a bacterial infection he got while fishing. He had an open cut on his hand.
They traced that bacteria back to the area he was fishing in by testing the water, another man almost died from same bacteria , fishing in same spot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Members of this forum will do better than the average bear because they have thought ahead. Think of the typical low information voter. As John Wayne said something to the effect Life is hard. It is even harder if your stupid.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I've recently started adding more and more medical supplies to my preps.
> 
> I'm friends with a pediatrician so I get to ask her a lot of questions and get practical answers that you can understand.
> 
> ...


YIKES!!! Where was this?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> YIKES!!! Where was this?


South Alabama


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Obtaining antibiotics is problematic, granted, but there is a very important item which can be bought from a veterinary supply which is indispensable, and that is Betadine Topical (or Scrub). It is IODINE based, so those of you who cannot take that (iodine) are out of luck, but as for the rest of us, if you are concerned about any cuts or lacerations, AT A MINUMUM, you should scrub it clean using betadine. If this is done quickly and done well, almost all of your minor to moderate lacerations will heal fine without infection. You will still have to use good bandages and keep the wound clean and dry. If you are unfamiliar with suturing techniques, at least get "steri-strips" to try closing the wound. Naturally there are exceptions to every medical situation and no one can write all of those down for you. As for myself, I worked in an ER for 30 years as an RN. I've picked up a few tidbits along the way. Don't overlook good old soap for wound cleaning duties either!

Grim


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I highly recommend a a surgical pre op scrub call Hibiclens. It's not for cleaning wounds but has a persistent effect on the skin that kills bacteria for 6 hours.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> Obtaining antibiotics is problematic, granted, but there is a very important item which can be bought from a veterinary supply which is indispensable, and that is Betadine Topical (or Scrub). It is IODINE based, so those of you who cannot take that (iodine) are out of luck, but as for the rest of us, if you are concerned about any cuts or lacerations, AT A MINUMUM, you should scrub it clean using betadine. If this is done quickly and done well, almost all of your minor to moderate lacerations will heal fine without infection. You will still have to use good bandages and keep the wound clean and dry. If you are unfamiliar with suturing techniques, at least get "steri-strips" to try closing the wound. Naturally there are exceptions to every medical situation and no one can write all of those down for you. As for myself, I worked in an ER for 30 years as an RN. I've picked up a few tidbits along the way. Don't overlook good old soap for wound cleaning duties either!
> 
> Grim


Haha Grim, I believe you know what you are talking about but put some spaces between your thoughts and make it easy for us laymen to understand

Space

Space

Ordering "fish" antibiotics are an easy way to get some back stock, it takes a simple google search to find out about them and IMO Ebay is the best place to buy them.

Good hygene and good food will solve most of the problems of this article


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Super glue works well for closing and/or sealing wounds. I keep in my first aid kit.
I'll use it before I reach for a band aid.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have several medical kits and a pretty good stock of the basics. I have several first aid books including military. My issue is knowledge in this area. I have the basics but anything beyond that I am in trouble. I have been thinking of taking some very basic classes. This is an area I am lacking to be sure.


----------

